
List of software that has free tiers for developers - seanwilson
https://free-for.dev/
======
shrikant
One obvious thing that's missing here is Microsoft's SQL Server. Solid piece
of software and associated tooling that has a free "Developer Edition", a
full-featured version for developer use!

~~~
wrongsystem
Why would anybody use that if we can just apt install postgresql?

~~~
jayd16
SQL Server has some interesting features. It has a much better alternative to
pgadmin. You can write stored procs in C#. I would use postgres for most tasks
but there are things unique to SQL Server.

~~~
kbenson
> You can write stored procs in C#.

It just occurred to me that Rust might be a really good fit for user defined
functions in MySQL. I would never want to write in C or C++ myself, but with a
nice crate that abstracts away and/or provides most the structures you might
need to pass back and forth, I would be much more confident that if I got it
compiling in Rust that it probably wouldn't blow up my database.

I mean, I think that's one of the major benefits of using C# over C or C++.
You're not likely to segfault or buffer overflow, etc.

~~~
greglindahl
Is there a database where you can write stored procedures in C or C++? Usually
such languages can't segfault or buffer overflow.

~~~
kbenson
User defined functions[1] in MySQL are dynamic libraries which are loaded and
then you attach a function name to. A common example might be a hashing
function that you want the DB to understand.[2]

That said, I bet just about every database supports something similar (and
postgres' equivalent has already been provided by a sibling comment).

1: [https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/create-function-
udf....](https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/create-function-udf.html)

2: [https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/LATEST/management...](https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/LATEST/management/udf_percona_toolkit.html)

------
guessmyname
Posted yesterday [1] with 129 points and 10 comments.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21283861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21283861)

------
unscrupulous_sw
Are there any open sourced attempts at (ab)using _all_ of these at once with
some multicloud wrapper interface?

~~~
petemir
Maybe this? [https://yunohost.org/](https://yunohost.org/)

Although a bit limited at the moment as it doesn't support every app.

------
eslaught
Is there any way to get Slack to provide open source projects with an upgraded
account? I have been unable to convince one of my projects to move to
something else, but we are at the point where we get less than a month of
history on Slack's free account.

~~~
jkaplowitz
Try to convince them to use Zulip? zulipchat.com offers free hosting both at a
level resembling Slack's free tier and at a higher tier that's free for open
source projects, or you can host it yourself or have some else do that since
the software itself is free and open source.

